# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: کلمه پرتال درسته یا کلمه پورتال ؟

## i-php-i

من نمی دونستم این سوال رو کجا مطرح کنم ولی لطفا بگید که کلمه پرتال درسته یا کلمه پورتال؟

من هر دو کلمه رو دیدم ولی می خوام بدونم کدومشون توی کارهای اینترنتی صحیح هست؟

----------


## golnouri

سوالی که پرسیدید مدتها فکر منو مشغول کرده بود!
با تحقیقاتی که کردم دیدم هم از پورتال استفاده میشه و هم پرتال.
http://pnu.ac.ir/Portal/Home
http://www.uast.ac.ir/default.aspx
این دو تا سرویس دانشگاهیه، هر دوشون از دو لغت متفاوت استفاده کردن.
این دستور زبان فارسی هم برای خودش دنیایه ..!

----------


## i-php-i

> سوالی که پرسیدید مدتها فکر منو مشغول کرده بود!
> با تحقیقاتی که کردم دیدم هم از پورتال استفاده میشه و هم پرتال.
> http://pnu.ac.ir/Portal/Home
> http://www.uast.ac.ir/default.aspx
> این دو تا سرویس دانشگاهیه، هر دوشون از دو لغت متفاوت استفاده کردن.
> این دستور زبان فارسی هم برای خودش دنیایه ..!


 چب بگم.

من هنوز فرهنگ لغت رو نگاه نکردم. سایر دوستان چه نظری دارن؟

----------


## Mr FTHEL

دوست عزیز چه فرقی داره مگه ما عربیم که معنی عوض بشه شما بنویس پورتال ;)

----------


## i-php-i

> دوست عزیز چه فرقی داره مگه ما عربیم که معنی عوض بشه شما بنویس پورتال ;)


 ای بابا، املای درست نوشتن که ربطی به ملیت نداره.

یعنی چون عرب نیستیم، کلمات رو به هرشکل که بخوایم باید بنویسیم؟

----------


## alismith

سلام
دوست عزیز پورتال درسته!
 :لبخند: 

موفق باشید

----------


## iman.developer

بهترین راه این هست که از portal استفاده کنید .

----------


## i-php-i

> سلام
> دوست عزیز پورتال درسته!
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


 پورتال اصفهان رو دیدید؟

http://www.isfahanportal.ir/

از کلمه پرتال استفاده کردن، حالا من نمی دونم کدوم رو قبول کنم؟

شما از روی چه مرجعی می گید که کلمه پورتال درسته؟

----------


## Slytherin

وقتی کلمه Portal رو به نرم افزار تلفظ دادم، آن را "پرتال" تلفظ کرد اما با توجه به شکل لاتین آن،
شما بنویسید "پورتال" و بخوانید "پرتال"! :چشمک:

----------


## i-php-i

> وقتی کلمه Portal رو به نرم افزار تلفظ دادم، آن را "پرتال" تلفظ کرد اما با توجه به شکل لاتین آن،
> شما بنویسید "پورتال" و بخوانید "پرتال"!


 هنوز نمی دونم چی باید بنویسم !

----------


## hamedarian2009

خوب این یک کلمه انگلیسی هست و تلفظ صحیحش در انگلیسی پرتال هست .

----------


## Slytherin

> هنوز نمی دونم چی باید بنویسم !


شما بنویسید "پورتال" و بخوانید "پرتال"!

----------


## vahid1391

سایت برنامه نویس خودش از "پرتال" استفاده کرده

Portal.png

----------

